# 05 GTo Clutch Problem



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

Alrighty, I have a 05 GTO 6-speed. Heads, cam, full exhaust (kook's 1 7/8 long tubes with extentions.)

When doing a WOT pull (any gear) for more than 1 gear, the clutch fluid boils. The pedal, while acclerating, raises from the floor and "feels" like it is getting more firm, but it isnt. If i change gears at this time, i loose the pedal. The release point is at the floor board IF i can shift.

I checked the line, and it doesnt look like it is near the exhaust for that to have caused the inital boiling. Obviously it boils alot easier each time after. I have Motul 6000 (red caped bottle) that i was left over from my Evolution days, so i will be replacing the clutch fluid with that. But my question is; is this common? Should i wrap the clutch line with header wrap or something? Should i go ahead and wrap the brake lines too?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sometimes if i'm pulling through a lot of gears especially going into 3rd i get a weird clutch feel as well. almost feels like its slipping but im not sure then the next time i press it, it feels firmer like you said, ive yet to figure it out...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

are you _sure_ the fluid is boiling? if you have the stock clutch it is common for it to weird out under high RPM shifts. the PP springs aren't strong enough and centrifugal force makes it hang. a clutch swap out to something like a Monster stage 3 works wonders...


----------



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

i know the fluid boils. it has already turned pitch black. once i do 1 wot i loose all clutch pedal and can not shift untill it cools off for a few mins.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the fluid turns black no matter what. it's supposedly a non-issue per GM. changing to an all stainless line seems to eliminate it. it would be extremely odd that it would boil on one WOT. people that have had issues with boiling are typically road course drivers not the occasional street blast. if you have the stock clutch i can tell you that it will probably be a problem no mater what else you do. just my 2 cents


----------



## sabastian458 (Mar 2, 2009)

eh, i was afaid of that. The reason i believe it to be boiling is 2 things. 1) it didnt use to do that until about 2 weeks ago. 2) the fluid was pitch black (all other clutch fluid in my other cars were a clear/amber color and never turned black) 

Where can i get the all stainless line from? I have not seen it on the vendor sites.


----------



## Civenegas85 (May 10, 2011)

Any word on a fix for clutch fade? Different fluid? New ss lines? Heat wrapping headers?


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have the same problem I've been told it may be my slave cylinder, I dont wanna get stranded nowher so I'm just changing out slave, clutch, and throw out


----------



## Audi Killer (Mar 13, 2011)

I was having the same issue and bought a adjustable master cylinder from tick performance and now power shifting is a breeze , it made a night and day difference look it up on you tube and you will be sold 

Sent from my DROIDX using AutoGuide App


----------

